
Procedurally Generating Islands (2017) - cursorial
https://plaxdev.wordpress.com/2017/05/04/procedurally-generating-islands/
======
bopbop
Wow, this whole website is great, thanks for posting this! The frontpage post
is currently "Naive City Generation" \-
[https://plaxdev.wordpress.com/2017/09/11/naive-city-
generati...](https://plaxdev.wordpress.com/2017/09/11/naive-city-generation/)

Reminds me of a great stack exchange post, "What are some ideal algorithms for
Rogue-like 2D dungeon generation?", although the popular algorithms for
dungeons and the like always seem less seed generated, for some reason.

[https://gamedev.stackexchange.com/questions/2663/what-are-
so...](https://gamedev.stackexchange.com/questions/2663/what-are-some-ideal-
algorithms-for-rogue-like-2d-dungeon-generation)

~~~
nsomaru
IIRC it is so that you do not need to save the entire game world with a save
game. You can just use the seed to recreate the world.

------
DEADBEEFC0FFEE
I dabbled with terrain generation many years ago. Did the think of using
noise, I used midpoint sub-division. Fun times.

------
beders
Is anyone aware of a generator that uses simulation of geological processes?
Volcanic processes, raising/sinking plates, followed by erosion, creating
rivers, lakes, elevation/temperature based vegetation?

~~~
cursorial
I'm not, although I'm sure there's something out there like that. Especially
in the river generation domain with erosion models applied.

It'd certainly be an interesting project to build.

------
thewizardofaus
Perlin noise is my favourite noise. It's quite awesome what you can achieve
with a couple octaves of it.

